# CT Casino Herf in May?



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys, it's been a while since we had a casino herf. Most weekends in May are booked up for me, but I can do the weekend of the 19/20th. Anyone interested?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while since we had a casino herf. Most weekends in May are booked up for me, but I can do the weekend of the 19/20th. Anyone interested?


Sorry, I will be in Chicago at the Mega Herf. I will try and make the next one if this is the date.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I was thinking about taking a ride down to the casino this weekend...................


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like I should be free that weekend. Pete, you up for a ride now that the weather finally looks good?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while since we had a casino herf. Most weekends in May are booked up for me, but I can do the weekend of the 19/20th. Anyone interested?


Cant do the 19/20th but I plan to attend if you have one in June


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dux said:


> Cant do the 19/20th but I plan to attend if you have one in June


Me to ! :tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I was thinking about taking a ride down to the casino this weekend...................


I'll be out of town this weekend. Between that, work and my sister's graduation the next weekend, and Memorial day the last weekend, this is the only one left in May for me. I'm assuming most people will have plans Memorial Day weekend, but if people want to herf, I'd be up for that...



ghostrider said:


> Looks like I should be free that weekend. Pete, you up for a ride now that the weather finally looks good?


Absolutely!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump for this. Just gonna be me and Drew?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Might just be. Paul or Matt chimed in at all?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I might be in for one in June... :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Might just be. Paul or Matt chimed in at all?


Haven't heard from either. Might have to give them both a call.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like I'm the only one available at this point. 

One man herf at my place, tomorrow, noonish.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Looks like I'm the only one available at this point.
> 
> One man herf at my place, tomorrow, noonish.


Would love to join ya, but rest is needed here. Have fun!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

June? :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

When in June ???

Any dates set yet ?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm gone the entire month of June. Not sure why that's pertinent to anyone, just thought I'd toss it out there. I'll actually be back around the 22nd.


----------

